# 11 Week old clumsy walking on back legs



## Vino (Aug 14, 2011)

Vino is just 11 weeks old and is showing no signs of pain however, he is clumsy walking. In fact sometimes his hind legs just seem to go out. He picks himself up and will start walking or hopping but is this normal.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello and welcome. If his back leg randomly "goes out" I don't think that is normal? Anyways... Pictures!!!! =]


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Doesnt sound right! You might want to get to your vet for a check up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

VIDEO would help.

And call to talk to your breeder to see how the littermates are doing and if this is normal in their dogs.

Some more angulated AKC breed type dogs tend to have issues like you describe when they are young, and it's considered 'normal' for their dog. Seems like they do better as they get older.


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

MRL that video disturbed me for some reason. The dogs look so uncomfortable!!! Blah!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

They disturbed me too. I don't understand how anyone could view those particular dogs as healthy, much less as standard.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Magnolia said:


> They disturbed me too. I don't understand how anyone could view those particular dogs as healthy, much less as standard.


Regardless of what we think, the point is that this is 'normal' for those breeders and what they are specifically looking for in their dogs....So if I purchased on from those lines, that's what I'd get.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I understand that it's just a matter of my personal taste and didn't mean that to sound offensive. The dog in that particular video seemed to struggle just to walk and I found that very sad. I'm sure not all show dogs are that extreme. Glory, on the other hand, is a joy to watch. I love all the videos.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Magnolia said:


> I understand that it's just a matter of my personal taste and didn't mean that to sound offensive. The dog in that particular video seemed to struggle just to walk and I found that very sad. I'm sure not all show dogs are that extreme.


:wub:


----------

